# 2022 -2023 Mountain / Road Bike



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 22, 2022)

Just picked up a Diamond Back bike. It's black and purple. 
Just getting it dialed in. The Derailers are sticky.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 29, 2022)

I have the bike dialed in. I like not having any fork or frame shocks. This bike is very predictable. 
No fat tires. File under speed merchant. _Meow_


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Dec 2, 2022)

Went up Rattle Snake Hill behind Blossom Hill Cemetary in Concord NH yesterday. Found what I think was Perry's #2 quarry. With the leaves mostly down good views of the old operation. All the Mt. Bikers say Highlands is good, this place is a rock hoppers dream. There are 20 or more miles of trails in the area and Ice water falls to rival the whites. There are natural caves and a 20 acre birch forest with huge boulders and lots of bobcats on the north shoulder (toward Fisk Hill). On the SW face are the ghost quarries (prison) and you always see porcupines. There are over a 100 quarries up there and new ones to be found. I've skied the hill too many times to count. 

This is a stock photo. I'll get some more soon....


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Dec 10, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> I have the bike dialed in. I like not having any fork or frame shocks. This bike is very predictable.
> No fat tires. File under speed merchant. _Meow_


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Dec 15, 2022)

It just keep getting better. Very efficient. 3/4 of an z of indica and a case of Buzzweiser a month. Meow


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Dec 19, 2022)

Styrofoam, 4 inches of crust...

Speed, traction, shoulder injury, repeat....

I'm going the distance.

Meow


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Dec 19, 2022)

But tell me, did you sail across the sun? Did you make it to the Milky Way to see the lights all faded And that Heaven is overrated? And tell me, did you fall for a shooting star? One without a permanent scar, and did you miss me While you were looking for yourself out there?


But tell me, did the wind sweep you off your feet? Did you finally get the chance to dance along the light of day And head back to the Milky Way? And tell me, did Venus blow your mind? Was it everything you wanted to find, and did you miss me While you were looking for yourself out there?


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Dec 28, 2022)

Absolutly screaming around The North East shoulder of Rattle Snake Hill.

Frozen everthing, fast the Blosson Hill Cemetary.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jan 4, 2023)

It just keeps getting steeper.


----------

